# 2.0 Stock Exhaust Diameter



## HADEMALL (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey everyone, I just bought a muffler with a 2.5" diameter input, was wondering what size the stock exhaust is because I will be buying an adapter if need be and clamping it...let me know!!!


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 Stock Exhaust Diameter (HADEMALL)*

I think it is 2 1/4 not positive though.


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok it is 2.25 for sure.


----------



## HADEMALL (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey thanks a lot!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vendettajetta* »_Ok it is 2.25 for sure.


No it's not, on MK4 2.0 it's 50mm = ~1.9"
MK3 should be close to that.
Most people UPGRADE to 2.25"


----------



## HADEMALL (Dec 15, 2005)

haha ok, im glad i still have a few hours left at work before i pick this thing up...yeah i though 2.25 was a little big for stock. so an adapter from 2 to 2.5inch should be fine!


----------

